

Secret Directed-Energy Tech Protecting the President? - kwamenum86
http://blog.wired.com/defense/2008/11/presidents-secr.html

======
tptacek
Obama's office is, until January, across the street from us. Aren't we cool?
The impression I have is that the way they're protecting him is by maintaining
a bumper-to-bumper caravan of Federal Protective Service vehicles radiating
three blocks in every direction from the building.

------
zandorg
I find it interesting that the Secret Service wear shades. Maybe so people
can't see their eyes? It's odd.

~~~
moonpolysoft
Yes, it's about not being able to see their eyes. The idea being that you
don't want a close-quarters attacker to know where the agents are looking at a
given moment.

